# Pictus Catfish and Light?



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

I recently got a Pictus Catfish for my 46 gallon tank. When I keep the light on, he stays in the little cave at the corner of the tank. I'm not usually around with the lights off so I don't see his activeness too much. Does anyone know if they are sensitive to light? 

And by the way I have to update my signature so don't pay attention to that.


----------



## BV77 (Jan 22, 2005)

They are nocturnal (sp) they hunt for food at night. As they become more familiar with their surrpundings, they will come out in the day light more. I have some synodontis catfish, and I only feed them when the lights are on...That's the only way I get to see them.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

Ok, thank you, and to add to that, what do you feed your catfish? My top swimming fish take most of the flakes, and my pleco usually hogs the algae wafer. Will bloodworms work? That is, if the filter doesn't suck them up before it reaches the bottom of the tank.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Try plecocaine or xtreme catfish scrapers. A sinking pellet should do.


----------



## bullseyejoey (Aug 30, 2012)

I've seen the Hikari bottom dweller sinking pellets in my LFS. They'll also be good for my Corydoras too. Thanks.


----------

